# Perkele! Any Scandinavia out here?



## Konna Creative

Hello everyone,

I am Konna Creative AKA Anna Kokkonen, architect by day, musician by night (I actually do my music in the early morning and everything else during the day, but that lame line 'by day, by night' sounds so much better). ANYWAYS...

Anyone here from Scandinavia, and in particular, from Finland? I would want to get to know you guys better, and maybe have a little jam with each other? I have a background in classical music (piano), but have always played pop and rock also, mostly accompanied myself. And well, ofcourse, played many scores from films. Lotr fan till the end of time, btw.

Check out my scores on my YouTube channel here:









Konna Creative


Construction Architect by day, musician by night. Contact me: [email protected] Check out my IG: @kokkonenanna




www.youtube.com





I use my acer gaming laptop, I have MIDI Novation launchkey 25, Yamaha Clavinova CLP 635 (digital piano), I use Cubase pro 10.5 and mainly Spitfire Albion One, LABS (omg they are so great btw), BBCS.

What is your background, what do you use, and actually a question for those, who work on a basic 9-5 job. How do you manage all this? Creating music and still earn a living elsewhere?


----------



## Tatu

Perkele!

BIM Specialist (Architecture) by day and composer by night.


----------



## Konna Creative

Tatu said:


> Perkele!
> 
> BIM Specialist (Architecture) by day and composer by night.



Well hello, Tatu! So it seems, that we are more or less in the same state work-wise! Where I can listen to your music?  

And how did you embark on this journey?


----------



## Tatu

Konna Creative said:


> Well hello, Tatu! So it seems, that we are more or less in the same state work-wise! Where I can listen to your music?


So it seems indeed!
You can hear my random stuff at:








BloodRedScores


Listen to BloodRedScores | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com












BRE


I compose all sorts of music ranging from somewhat classical to cinematic.




www.youtube.com





[/QUOTE]
And how did you embark on this journey?
[/QUOTE]
I started this money sucking, lovely hobby back in 2002 or so, when I was still young and energetic and have been writing music mostly for myself on and off ever since. Still a great hobby even today and aside random "cinematic" stuff I've studied violin/viola and even written some solistic music, which I'd like to consider "classical", artistically a bit ambitious and even somewhat good (altough, when put next to the giants of our history, they're not even worth a footnote  ). I also play guitar (my first instrument) and have a nice digital piano on which I occasionaly sketch my tunes, but can't say that I actually know how to play it without ending up being a liar.

I think I've heard some folkish music by an artist with your name years ago. Have you published something?


----------



## Hans-Peter

No voi jumalauta!

(My Finnish partner had to spell that to me; she's a professional composer/pianist, too).


----------



## pkoi

Moro!

Pekka Koivisto here, music teacher by day, composer by all the other times.

You can listen my work (mostly contemporary classical stuff) on my YT-page, here's one example:



Here's a couple of films I've scored:









Ajatuksia rakkaudesta


Jani Ilomäen lyhytelokuvassa teinipoika miettii, mitä rakkaus on. Pääosassa Kasper Westin. T: Elokuvatuotantoyhtiö Made Oy, 2016. (U)




areena.yle.fi


----------



## Henu




----------



## Kuusniemi

Kyllähän täällä muitakin on.


----------



## Konna Creative

Tatu said:


> So it seems indeed!
> You can hear my random stuff at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BloodRedScores
> 
> 
> Listen to BloodRedScores | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soundcloud.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRE
> 
> 
> I compose all sorts of music ranging from somewhat classical to cinematic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


And how did you embark on this journey?
[/QUOTE]
I started this money sucking, lovely hobby back in 2002 or so, when I was still young and energetic and have been writing music mostly for myself on and off ever since. Still a great hobby even today and aside random "cinematic" stuff I've studied violin/viola and even written some solistic music, which I'd like to consider "classical", artistically a bit ambitious and even somewhat good (altough, when put next to the giants of our history, they're not even worth a footnote  ). I also play guitar (my first instrument) and have a nice digital piano on which I occasionaly sketch my tunes, but can't say that I actually know how to play it without ending up being a liar.

I think I've heard some folkish music by an artist with your name years ago. Have you published something?
[/QUOTE]

Nice to hear about your background! This is, indeed, a money sucking hobby, and you can easily just get excited about (and distracted by) new libraries and plug-ins, eventually buying bunch of them and having to eat makaaroonia ketsupilla seuraavan kuukauden ajan.

There is this Konna rap artist, and maybe he/she has posted some music, other than that I personally haven't . Oh, and other Anna Kokkonen is also a solo artist, but I am not her, either :D!

I listened to some of your latest tracks from Soundcloud, very nice work - I especially liked the Earthling, has some Lotr vibes, which I LOVE. The violin section has beautiful tension there, I assume you played and then recorded it yourself? Good work!


----------



## Konna Creative

Hans-Peter said:


> No voi jumalauta!
> 
> (My Finnish partner had to spell that to me; she's a professional composer/pianist, too).



NOTTA perhanan perhana!

Amazing, would like to hear her music/playing also, if she has posted it/them somewhere!


----------



## Konna Creative

Henu said:


>


----------



## Konna Creative

pkoi said:


> Moro!
> 
> Pekka Koivisto here, music teacher by day, composer by all the other times.
> 
> You can listen my work (mostly contemporary classical stuff) on my YT-page, here's one example:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of films I've scored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ajatuksia rakkaudesta
> 
> 
> Jani Ilomäen lyhytelokuvassa teinipoika miettii, mitä rakkaus on. Pääosassa Kasper Westin. T: Elokuvatuotantoyhtiö Made Oy, 2016. (U)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> areena.yle.fi




No terve, Pekka!

Nice to know your work, I listened to the one you posted here.

Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano was amazing. It brings me back to my own trio memories, I played in musical school (Kymenlaakson Musiikkiopisto) in a Trio Trioli (I know, the name is, well, obvious :D). 

Wow, you scored to that whole film! Good job! I listened to the first 5 min, and the opening was very fitting to the whole atmosphere of that take. Impressive, keep up the good work !


----------



## Konna Creative

Kuusniemi said:


> Kyllähän täällä muitakin on.




Hello Tapsa! I listened to your 'Puro' trailer - WOW. I guess I have to had that library, sounded out of the world (or should I say, very earthy-like)! 

Your homepage is also very thorough and impressive, would like to have that kind of platform and visually the same atmosphere as yours has - some day!


----------



## Lassi Tani

Terve!

Nice to meet you! Loved your music in your Youtube channel. Especially Letters Of The Past.

I'm working in geoinformatics, and have been composing as a hobby for about 7 years. I try to wake up early, compose or study music a couple of hours, then start working a bit later, mostly I'm working from home. After my workday I'll go back to composing for a bit. It's been working quite well for me.


----------



## Tatu

Konna Creative said:


> I especially liked the Earthling, has some Lotr vibes, which I LOVE. The violin section has beautiful tension there, I assume you played and then recorded it yourself? Good work!


All crafted with mouse, my primary instrument


----------



## laurikoivisto

Mörö! I'm a stay-home-daddy by day and composer by nap times.









Lauri Koivisto







www.youtube.com


----------



## gtrwll

Morjens ja tervetuloa! A (music) librarian by profession here, although I’m studying software engineering at the time. And yeah, composing on the side


----------



## FinGael

ÖRI ÖRI!

Hello and welcome.

I think we VI-C Finns should make a sample or a patch library together.

I can see the title from my old battery-powered crystal ball: me thinks it reads "Hiisin sihinää hississä." It would definitely be a yuuge success.


----------



## Kuusniemi

Konna Creative said:


> Hello Tapsa! I listened to your 'Puro' trailer - WOW. I guess I have to had that library, sounded out of the world (or should I say, very earthy-like)!
> 
> Your homepage is also very thorough and impressive, would like to have that kind of platform and visually the same atmosphere as yours has - some day!


Thanks!

You just need do your site, many good platforms for that which do not require coding skills.


----------



## fcangia

Perkele! I'm not from Finland but I feel Helsinki as my second hometown. I've been there for 1 year of my life as an Erasmus student at Sibelius Academy (music technology). That school is amazing, I hope to come back soon. So nostalgic now :'(
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Kuusniemi

fcangia said:


> Perkele! I'm not from Finland but I feel Helsinki as my second hometown. I've been there for 1 year of my life as an Erasmus student at Sibelius Academy (music technology). That school is amazing, I hope to come back soon. So nostalgic now :'(
> Nice to meet you!


Well that explains why Xperimenta Due was recorded at the Sibelius Academy... :D


----------



## fcangia

Kuusniemi said:


> Well that explains why Xperimenta Due was recorded at the Sibelius Academy... :D


Yes! Also next months I'm going to release a Kantele Library  I sampled also the Jouhikko but it's a bit harder to script so it will take more time.


----------



## FinGael

fcangia said:


> Yes! Also next months I'm going to release a Kantele Library  I sampled also the Jouhikko but it's a bit harder to script so it will take more time.



I am deeeeply in love with Kantele. I am relieved that my wife is ok with that. 

Really nice to hear that a Jouhikko lib is also coming.


----------



## pkoi

Konna Creative said:


> Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano was amazing. It brings me back to my own trio memories, I played in musical school (Kymenlaakson Musiikkiopisto) in a Trio Trioli (I know, the name is, well, obvious :D).



Thanks! I think the trio you played in had an excellent name! What instruments did the trio consist of?


----------



## Kuusniemi

fcangia said:


> Yes! Also next months I'm going to release a Kantele Library  I sampled also the Jouhikko but it's a bit harder to script so it will take more time.


Oh oh, I've been thinking of trying to build a Jouhikko. Just for the fun of it. :D


----------



## EthanAvry

Hey Anna,

Welcome to the forums! I'm an aspiring media composer and so far have been lucky enough to work on a bit of library music. I used to use Logic Pro X, but since moving to Windows I seem to have settled on Cubase. How do you like your Clavinova by the way? I've been looking into digital pianos recently and I'd love to hear your thoughts!

By the way, I checked out some of those tracks you linked on your YouTube - they sound great, they really have a lovely ambience! I love how you write your piano parts, it adds great texture to the piece. Particularly in your track "Letters of the Past," the piano and the strings work beautifully together to create a very introspective, somber tone. Fantastic work!


----------



## Konna Creative

sekkosiki said:


> Terve!
> 
> Nice to meet you! Loved your music in your Youtube channel. Especially Letters Of The Past.
> 
> I'm working in geoinformatics, and have been composing as a hobby for about 7 years. I try to wake up early, compose or study music a couple of hours, then start working a bit later, mostly I'm working from home. After my workday I'll go back to composing for a bit. It's been working quite well for me.



Hello, there!

Thank you for your kind words!  

I have more or less the same schedule like yours, but in the next month I have to go to work on a workplace and not from home :/, that will definitely eat up 1,5 hours from my days (from commuting). 

When I worked yesturday, I managed to listen to all your tracks from Soundcloud and may I just say - congratulations. Such a massive talent you have, and I bet you worked a lot on them, each of the tracks sounds amazing. I loved Morning in the forest, The Robber and, New wings. Ah, new wings!

Your homepage is also quite nice, did you do them yourself?


----------



## Konna Creative

Tatu said:


> All crafted with mouse, my primary instrument



Ok :D No way! The violin(s) sound(s) so fantastic! What library and plug-in did you use? 

I would love to have such abilities to make some VST instrument sound like THAT.


----------



## Konna Creative

laurikoivisto said:


> Mörö! I'm a stay-home-daddy by day and composer by nap times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauri Koivisto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



What a wholesome message  does your little one like your music? 

I listened to your latest tracks from your YT-channel, very nice work you got there! Liked the percussions on the Westworld competition, good job! What library did you use for that?  I had some Indiana Jones vibes when listening to your score, also! 

I listened to your entry Escape, and loved the way you arranged the woodwinds, sounded so pure and clear! I am repeating myself in everyone's message and in yours aswell, but yet again, what library did you use for those woodwinds?


----------



## Lassi Tani

Konna Creative said:


> Hello, there!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> I have more or less the same schedule like yours, but in the next month I have to go to work on a workplace and not from home :/, that will definitely eat up 1,5 hours from my days (from commuting).
> 
> When I worked yesturday, I managed to listen to all your tracks from Soundcloud and may I just say - congratulations. Such a massive talent you have, and I bet you worked a lot on them, each of the tracks sounds amazing. I loved Morning in the forest, The Robber and, New wings. Ah, new wings!
> 
> Your homepage is also quite nice, did you do them yourself?



You're welcome. I hope you can work out your schedule. When having less hours for composing, I've marked down when to start composing and how long time I can do it. Scheduling helps a bit.

Thank you so much! I really appreciate your comments. Actually The Robber is a mockup of a piece made by Christof Unterberger.

Yes, I made my homepage myself.


----------



## Tatu

Konna Creative said:


> Ok :D No way! The violin(s) sound(s) so fantastic! What library and plug-in did you use?
> 
> I would love to have such abilities to make some VST instrument sound like THAT.


Thanks!
That's an old track, but I think that's Spitfire's Symphonic Strings (back then it was called Mural Vol. 1-3) layered with Cinesamples Tina Guo Cello Legato and there might be a little bit of Cinesamples other solo strings from CineStrings Solo.


----------



## Konna Creative

gtrwll said:


> Morjens ja tervetuloa! A (music) librarian by profession here, although I’m studying software engineering at the time. And yeah, composing on the side



Terve ja kiitosta!  

I listened to some of your tracks on Soundcloud. I liked the orchestration in Jewel of the Desert! Very nice piano there, and the whole atmosphere is really on point. In 'of sky and stars' I had Heroes III Might and Magic game vibe. Has anyone played it btw? Still one of the best games today in my opinion 🤣. 

Also, nice vocals on Memories track!


----------



## Tatu

sekkosiki said:


> I hope you can work out your schedule. When having less hours for composing, I've marked down when to start composing and how long time I can do it. Scheduling helps a bit.


Scheduling indeed helps a bit and setting small, realistic goals based on the time you have. I hate to admit it, but I've enjoyed this coronoa-timeline and working from home, since I don't have to get ready (put on a happy face), drive to work etc. Saves 1-1,5hrs for music, games, excercise or what ever 5 days a week.


----------



## Konna Creative

FinGael said:


> ÖRI ÖRI!
> 
> Hello and welcome.
> 
> I think we VI-C Finns should make a sample or a patch library together.
> 
> I can see the title from my old battery-powered crystal ball: me thinks it reads "Hiisin sihinää hississä." It would definitely be a yuuge success.



Hello and thank you!  

Dude, I'm on board! That sounds so much fun! :D


----------



## Konna Creative

pkoi said:


> Thanks! I think the trio you played in had an excellent name! What instruments did the trio consist of?



Hahaha, thank you :D I played piano and two others violin and cello, so quite basic . I remember that the last piece we played was 'espresso' but I can't remember by whom it was composed. So much fun when playing together! As a pianist it is sometimes very lonely.


----------



## gtrwll

Konna Creative said:


> Terve ja kiitosta!
> 
> I listened to some of your tracks on Soundcloud. I liked the orchestration in Jewel of the Desert! Very nice piano there, and the whole atmosphere is really on point. In 'of sky and stars' I had Heroes III Might and Magic game vibe. Has anyone played it btw? Still one of the best games today in my opinion 🤣.
> 
> Also, nice vocals on Memories track!



Thanks! Yup, I played it a bit way back when, although I can’t recall any of the music from it. Maybe unconsciously then?


----------



## Konna Creative

EthanAvry said:


> Hey Anna,
> 
> Welcome to the forums! I'm an aspiring media composer and so far have been lucky enough to work on a bit of library music. I used to use Logic Pro X, but since moving to Windows I seem to have settled on Cubase. How do you like your Clavinova by the way? I've been looking into digital pianos recently and I'd love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> By the way, I checked out some of those tracks you linked on your YouTube - they sound great, they really have a lovely ambience! I love how you write your piano parts, it adds great texture to the piece. Particularly in your track "Letters of the Past," the piano and the strings work beautifully together to create a very introspective, somber tone. Fantastic work!



Hello, and thank you for you kind comment!  

I am too looking forward to being a media composer some day - let's make a pact that we both end up doing it some day (on some level atleast!)  

I love my clavinova CLP, altough it can never replace the og instrumental one, but as a digital is really has a good touch. I bought mine from F-musiikki, and I honestly tried every piano in Helsinki's store. That was the best one price-quality wise. Ofcourse you can throw some thousands of euros and you get a better one, but for semi-pro Clavinova is just fine . Hope this helped! 

Do you have some your tracks on the Internet?


----------



## Konna Creative

Tatu said:


> Scheduling indeed helps a bit and setting small, realistic goals based on the time you have. I hate to admit it, but I've enjoyed this coronoa-timeline and working from home, since I don't have to get ready (put on a happy face), drive to work etc. Saves 1-1,5hrs for music, games, excercise or what ever 5 days a week.



That is EXACTLY how I feel about this time, too! No makeup, no hair-do, just quick freshen upping and staying at home doing regular job and then the actual music. Love it. Well, in the future, maybe some days I could work from home. Have to arrange it somehow, because love this current situation as working from home.


----------



## FinGael




----------



## thesteelydane

Hello Fins, I'm crashing your party!


----------



## FinGael

Konna Creative said:


> That is EXACTLY how I feel about this time, too! No makeup, no hair-do, just quick freshen upping and staying at home doing regular job and then the actual music. Love it. Well, in the future, maybe some days I could work from home. Have to arrange it somehow, because love this current situation as working from home.



I have heard similar experiences from several creative people, who have enjoyed their time at home during this exceptional time. Some others (with family and kids) have said that there is too much going on in the house to properly concentrate in creative work.

I wish you the best of success in reaching your goal of being a media composer.


----------



## Konna Creative

thesteelydane said:


> Hello Fins, I'm crashing your party!



You are very much welcomed, nice to meet you! ☺


----------



## EthanAvry

Konna Creative said:


> Hello, and thank you for you kind comment!
> 
> I am too looking forward to being a media composer some day - let's make a pact that we both end up doing it some day (on some level atleast!)
> 
> I love my clavinova CLP, altough it can never replace the og instrumental one, but as a digital is really has a good touch. I bought mine from F-musiikki, and I honestly tried every piano in Helsinki's store. That was the best one price-quality wise. Ofcourse you can throw some thousands of euros and you get a better one, but for semi-pro Clavinova is just fine . Hope this helped!
> 
> Do you have some your tracks on the Internet?



Making that pact sounds like a great idea! I hope you'll hold me accountable.  

Might have to invest in the Clavinova it seems, I appreciate the insight and help greatly! I'm sure it'll at the very least be better than my half-broken semi weighted M-Audio keyboard haha.

And yes, I do have some of my tracks posted! There are a few over on my website at ethanavry.com. Hopefully in the coming weeks I'll either add/replace some tracks! A few of the ones on there are a little rough around the edges in my opinion haha


----------



## Konna Creative

EthanAvry said:


> Making that pact sounds like a great idea! I hope you'll hold me accountable.
> 
> Might have to invest in the Clavinova it seems, I appreciate the insight and help greatly! I'm sure it'll at the very least be better than my half-broken semi weighted M-Audio keyboard haha.
> 
> And yes, I do have some of my tracks posted! There are a few over on my website at ethanavry.com. Hopefully in the coming weeks I'll either add/replace some tracks! A few of the ones on there are a little rough around the edges in my opinion haha




We can message each other in a couple of years and ask, if we ended up being (working, "real") composers! 

I saw your homepage and listened to your music! I liked your bio, in which was described the composers you liked/were inspired by. I could hear them in your music, which was uplifting . Keep up the good work!


----------



## EthanAvry

Konna Creative said:


> We can message each other in a couple of years and ask, if we ended up being (working, "real") composers!
> 
> I saw your homepage and listened to your music! I liked your bio, in which was described the composers you liked/were inspired by. I could hear them in your music, which was uplifting . Keep up the good work!



Sounds great, I look forward to it! 

And thanks so much, I appreciate your kind words! I really do admire the composers I listed there endlessly and they have no doubt played huge roles in how I approach music in general.


----------



## JPQ

I also from Finland and i am non binary (not male or female) even.


----------



## tabulius

Moro! Composer for trailers, games and this-and-that from Tampere. I’ve been full time media composer since 2007-2008. Now I’m a part time ”vanhempainvapaalla” and composer when I have time and the energy. There’s plenty of Finns hanging around here in Vi-control.


----------



## J-M

No voi sentthään...

Another Finn reporting in. I'm a student by day, a composer by night...or during the day time too, but that usually leads to me ignoring my studies and I hear that's a bad thing.


----------



## Kent

fcangia said:


> Yes! Also next months I'm going to release a Kantele Library


did you see this @EvilDragon?


----------



## EvilDragon

Nope but color me interested!

@fcangia - can you tell which kantele specifically?


EDIT: Obligatory SUOMI VITTU PERKELE PASKA SAATANA


----------



## fcangia

EvilDragon said:


> Nope but color me interested!
> 
> @fcangia - can you tell which kantele specifically?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Obligatory SUOMI VITTU PERKELE PASKA SAATANA



I sampled 3 kanteles:
- Concerto Kantele (I don't remember the manufacter, but I can ask to the player), it was so long to sample because one low string played forte can last something like 1 minute. Sustain, Muted, Harmonics.
- "Round-Ended Kantele" or "stick Kantele" but I think someone name it as "Saurasaari Kantele" <sorry I don't have dieresis in my keyboard. It's a Kantele with some bass strings. Sustain (pick) and Sustain (Finger)
- Small Kantele (5 strings if I remember well). Sustain, Harmonics & FX)

The player was a Finnish artist and friend Emma Lomy, and it was recorded in the wonderful studios of Sibelius Academy. Such good memories from this place!
I'm working also on a Jouhikko that I've sampled but I think it will take longer to script.

I'm releasing it in few days!!!! I recorded just a little preview for you with OBS (quality might not be the best)
Stay tuned on my website by subscribing to the newsletter! https://www.xperimentaproject.com


----------



## EvilDragon

That sounds pretty darn awesome! I love it 

BTW a small tip: there is absolutely no need to have max polyphony set to 1000. That increases the voice memory, and obviously with that many possible voices, CPU usage. I'd recommend 256 as a pretty safe max here, even considering that there are 4 mic positions here.


BTW, how many velocity layers/RR?


And another mini tip: the default ui_value_edits are cramping your nicely done GUIs... I suggest using hide_part($Low, $HIDE_PAR_BG) to hide it. And change the font to a thicker one (font type 18 should be nice here)!


----------



## Kent

@fcangia i think you’ve got a customer!! 😂


----------



## fcangia

EvilDragon said:


> That sounds pretty darn awesome! I love it
> 
> BTW a small tip: there is absolutely no need to have max polyphony set to 1000. That increases the voice memory, and obviously with that many possible voices, CPU usage. I'd recommend 256 as a pretty safe max here...
> 
> 
> BTW, how many velocity layers/RR?
> 
> 
> And another mini tip: the default ui_value_edits are cramping your nicely done GUIs... I suggest using hide_part($Low, $HIDE_PAR_BG) to hide it. And change the font to a thicker one (font type 18 should be nice here)!



Kiitos! I tried to hide the background but it was kind of not clear. I was wondering if it is possible to set transparency for ui_value_edits? Or at least I can use an bk image with black 80% transparent.

Concerto = 4 Dyn, 2RR
Round-Ended = 3Dyn, 2RR
Small = 3Dyn, 2RR


----------



## EvilDragon

You cannot set transparency, but you can definitely assign a different picture in the usual way: set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($Low), $CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE, "picturename").

I'd suggest trying to design it a little bit so that it fits better on the interface. 


2 RR seems a bit on the low side for the smaller kanteles that can be strummed, so that might quickly result in a machine gun effect if you play it like you're strumming it - it makes sense to increase S.Mod for all zones to say 50 ms and then assign random unipolar modulator to modulate sample start, to give a bit more variation to it  But really nice that there are 4 and 3 velocity layers in there!


----------



## Per Boysen

Hello, 
I'm not in Finland but in Stockholm right across the pond  I have only been to Finland a few times for playing concerts or participating in meetings. Many friends and colleges here in Sweden originate from Finland though. From time to time I have played music professionally but currently, just a small part of my income comes that way, from performing concerts and receiving performance compensation generated from my music being used in all kinds of media productions. The guitar was my first instrument but today I play other types as well: most solo concerts with the Chapman Stick but when recording I also play the tenor sax, the soprano sax, the EWI, fretless bass guitar, many kinds of guitars including fretless harp guitar. Quite recently I added working part-time teaching Swedish to foreign corporate professionals working in Sweden. That teaching is done over the internet, with video conference software, from a minimal studio workspace where I also live.


----------



## DivingInSpace

Konna Creative said:


> Anyone here from Scandinavia, and in particular, from Finland?


Now, this has me a little confused, i thought Finland wasn't part of Scandinavia, but just the Nordic countries. Still, nice to meet you, i am a Dane, just finished me degree in musicology and film and media studies, so currently i am unemployed. I am trying my best to make music my "9-5" while i don't have anything better to do though.


----------



## JPQ

DivingInSpace said:


> Now, this has me a little confused, i thought Finland wasn't part of Scandinavia, but just the Nordic countries. Still, nice to meet you, i am a Dane, just finished me degree in musicology and film and media studies, so currently i am unemployed. I am trying my best to make music my "9-5" while i don't have anything better to do though.



Actually Finland is not part of Scandinavia.


----------



## DivingInSpace

JPQ said:


> Actually Finland is not part of Scandinavia.


Well, yeah that's what i said.


----------



## Kuusniemi

fcangia said:


> I sampled 3 kanteles:
> - Concerto Kantele (I don't remember the manufacter, but I can ask to the player), it was so long to sample because one low string played forte can last something like 1 minute. Sustain, Muted, Harmonics.
> - "Round-Ended Kantele" or "stick Kantele" but I think someone name it as "Saurasaari Kantele" <sorry I don't have dieresis in my keyboard. It's a Kantele with some bass strings. Sustain (pick) and Sustain (Finger)
> - Small Kantele (5 strings if I remember well). Sustain, Harmonics & FX)
> 
> The player was a Finnish artist and friend Emma Lomy, and it was recorded in the wonderful studios of Sibelius Academy. Such good memories from this place!
> I'm working also on a Jouhikko that I've sampled but I think it will take longer to script.
> 
> I'm releasing it in few days!!!! I recorded just a little preview for you with OBS (quality might not be the best)
> Stay tuned on my website by subscribing to the newsletter! https://www.xperimentaproject.com



Damn these sound soooo nice. I amy have to buy these once you finish them.


----------



## Konna Creative

tabulius said:


> Moro! Composer for trailers, games and this-and-that from Tampere. I’ve been full time media composer since 2007-2008. Now I’m a part time ”vanhempainvapaalla” and composer when I have time and the energy. There’s plenty of Finns hanging around here in Vi-control.



Nice to meet you, too!


----------



## Konna Creative

J-M said:


> No voi sentthään...
> 
> Another Finn reporting in. I'm a student by day, a composer by night...or during the day time too, but that usually leads to me ignoring my studies and I hear that's a bad thing.



Sentthhään! Nice to meet you, too! What do you study (by day)?


----------



## FabMrT

Hi,
Hobbyist composer from Helsinki here. My plan for the past five years or so, has been to branch out for making living with media composing and other various music related things, but unfortunately my day job tends to drain all my time and energy. My actual job is working at broadcasting as an editor/producer and other various jobs. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Konna Creative

Per Boysen said:


> Hello,
> I'm not in Finland but in Stockholm right across the pond  I have only been to Finland a few times for playing concerts or participating in meetings. Many friends and colleges here in Sweden originate from Finland though. From time to time I have played music professionally but currently, just a small part of my income comes that way, from performing concerts and receiving performance compensation generated from my music being used in all kinds of media productions. The guitar was my first instrument but today I play other types as well: most solo concerts with the Chapman Stick but when recording I also play the tenor sax, the soprano sax, the EWI, fretless bass guitar, many kinds of guitars including fretless harp guitar. Quite recently I added working part-time teaching Swedish to foreign corporate professionals working in Sweden. That teaching is done over the internet, with video conference software, from a minimal studio workspace where I also live.



Hello, and nice to meet you, too! You play so many instruments, that is delightful .


----------



## Konna Creative

FabMrT said:


> Hi,
> Hobbyist composer from Helsinki here. My plan for the past five years or so, has been to branch out for making living with media composing and other various music related things, but unfortunately my day job tends to drain all my time and energy. My actual job is working at broadcasting as an editor/producer and other various jobs. Nice to meet you!



Hello,nice to meet you, too! What kind of broadcasts have you been taking part of?


----------



## J-M

Konna Creative said:


> Sentthhään! Nice to meet you, too! What do you study (by day)?



English philology!


----------



## FabMrT

Konna Creative said:


> Hello,nice to meet you, too! What kind of broadcasts have you been taking part of?


Hi,
I work at YLE. Used to do documentaries (as an editor) now I work at news doing various jobs as producer etc.


----------



## Kuusniemi

FabMrT said:


> Hi,
> I work at YLE. Used to do documentaries (as an editor) now I work at news doing various jobs as producer etc.


Well, well, I work at YLE as well.


----------



## FabMrT

Kuusniemi said:


> Well, well, I work at YLE as well.


Hahaa, we must have secret composers meeting here.


----------



## Tatu




----------

